# Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen ?



## BERND2000 (28. Juni 2014)

Abzweig aus folgendem Thema.
 Schließlich war die Antwort a um beim Thema zu bleiben, dann sollte ich mich selbst da auch dran halten.






*AW: Staatsanwaltschaft greift gegen Karpfenangler durch* 
    Das Thema ist ein Tierschutzthema.
Da geht es um Gefühle was vertretbar sei.

Schutzgebiete sind etwas anderes, da geht es um Erhalt.
Sicher, auch das ist Meinungssache, wie weit das gehen darf.

Fakt ist aber, das wir heute zu wenig Schutz für Wildarten haben.
Wir schränken die Nutzung zur Zeit zu wenig ein, wenn wir zum Beispiel je wieder Wanderfische wie Lachs und Stör erfolgreich einbürgern wollen.<<

 Das war mal meine Antwort...

 Was wohl auf etwas Unverständnis stieß.

   @ Bernd hallo? Ich weiß ja nicht von welchen Planeten du so kommst. Aber das wir zum Beispiel die Nutzung zu wenig einschränken um zu Beispiel Stör und Lachs wieder anzusiedeln, ist doch wohl Lächerlich oder ein schlechter Scherz? 
Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist Lachs , wie Stör in Deutschland ganzjährig total Geschützt, wenn er in freien Gewässern und nicht in Angelteichen vorkommt. Oder sollte ich mich da irren? 

 Du irrst, nicht überall ist er geschützt und dann gibt es noch Eingeschränkten Schutz, und Beifänge oder Menschen die sich nicht an Verbote halten.
 Da reden wie aber nur von den Rückkehrern, die befischt werden.
 Weitere menschliche Einflüsse sind halt Wasserbau, Wasserkraft, Gewässerunterhaltung u.v.m.

 Auch da ist für uns eigentlich klar, das Schutzgebiete nötig sind, z.B unterhalb von Wehranlagen.
 Das diese Arten überhaupt selten wurden, ist nur darin begründet das wir alles etwas zu frei nutzen dürfen.
 Wir haben schlicht zu wenig Einschränkungen oder sie greifen nicht.
 Auch Fischerei und Angler, sind da keine Ausnahmen.
 Beifang bei den Smolts ist zum Beispiel ein verstecktes Problem, aber die Fischerei wird auch vermehrt Aufsteiger befischen wenn es den wieder lohnt.
 Auch beim Stör war die Fischerei immer auch ein Hauptproblem.
 Ich denke im übrigen nicht das viele Angler/Fischer so gesetzestreu oder vernünftig sind, einen geschützten seltenen Fisch zurückzusetzen.
 Da geht ein guter Teil in die Pfanne.

 Wert im Supermarkt 10-50€, aber umgekehrt kann so ein Rückkehrer schon mal einige Tausend € gekostet haben oder für hunderte € Eier tragen und ist ein Hoffnungsträger.
 Spätestens beim Stör, ist der Wert nicht mehr mit € zu vergleichen, der Wert ist unendlich, weil es halt fast keine mehr gibt.

 Ich komme von der Erde, genauer aus Deutschland.
 Dem Land also, wo besonders wenige Schutzgebiete vorhanden sind, die dann auch meist noch genutzt werden dürfen.
 Dem Deutschland was sich längst ausgestorbene Störe, Maifische, Lachse, von dem Nachbarländern beschaffte, weil nur die Nachbarn sie erhalten hatten.
 (Warten wir mal ab, wie lange wir sie nun bei uns erhalten)
 Das gilt nicht nur für Fische, Wolf, Bär, Biber, Elch, Geier,...kommen bei den Nachbarn alle besser klar.
 Klagt also nicht zu laut über die vielen bösen Schutzgebiete, die Nachbarn könnten lachen.

 Besser wäre es aber ohne Schutz auszukommen, weil Jeder selbst vernünftig handelt.


----------



## fordfan1 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Besser wäre es aber ohne Schutz auszukommen, weil Jeder selbst vernünftig handelt.



Wunschtraum...


----------



## zokker (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen *

Es können alle noch so vernünftig handeln. Bringt nix. So lange unser system auf wachstum aufgebaut ist geht alles andere den bach runter. Und da wird sich auch erst mal nichts ändern. Wenn morgen wahlen wären ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



zokker schrieb:


> Es können alle noch so vernünftig handeln. Bringt nix. So lange unser system auf wachstum aufgebaut ist geht alles andere den bach runter. Und da wird sich auch erst mal nichts ändern. Wenn morgen wahlen wären ...



Ich sehe in Deutschland die Natur alles andere als den Bach runtergehen. Im Gegenteil. Betrachtet man die vergangenen 100 Jahre, so war die Natur in Deutschland vermutlich nie in einem so guten Zustand wie sie es aktuell ist.

 Um auf Bernds Frage zurückzukommen: Ja, die Natur muss vor den Menschen geschützt werden. Nur muss man da die Kirche im Dorf lassen. An den Gewässern meines Vereins bedeutet das z.B. Betretungsverbot für Schilfgürtel. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## zokker (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen *

Natur? Du meinst kulturlandschaft.


----------



## fordfan1 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*

Dann definiere auch gleich mal "vernünftig" ,da hat auch jeder seine eigene Interpretation.

Und was an Punkt A für Person A vernünftig erscheint,kann an Punkt B für Person C ganz anders aussehen 

Nicht so einfach das Thema.


----------



## Wegberger (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*

Hallo,

die Fragestellung ist auf der ganzen Welt legetim .....nur im Nestbeschmutzer- und Vereinmeierei- und Denuziantendeutschland ein Unding. - Leider !

Da kommt dann sowas wie unser Bundesverband oder was das auch sein soll ....raus.

Nein nicht unser Bundesverband ....sondern der einzige Bundesverband ,,,der konsequent gegen die eigenen Mitglieder arbeitet... oder deren Meinung ignoriert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich sehe in Deutschland die Natur alles andere als den Bach runtergehen. Im Gegenteil. Betrachtet man die vergangenen 100 Jahre, so war die Natur in Deutschland vermutlich nie in einem so guten Zustand wie sie es aktuell ist.
> 
> Um auf Bernds Frage zurückzukommen: Ja, die Natur muss vor den Menschen geschützt werden. Nur muss man da die Kirche im Dorf lassen. An den Gewässern meines Vereins bedeutet das z.B. Betretungsverbot für Schilfgürtel. Nicht mehr, aber auch nicht weniger.



Hättest Du nicht explizit Deutschland erwähnt, würde ich Dich fragen, von welchem Planeten Du redest. 
So aber interessiert es mich mächtig, wie Du Deine Meinung untermauerst.



Die Natur muss geschützt werden vor intensiver Nutzung der modernen Forst- und Landwirtschaft. Vor dem Einleiten diverser Fremdstoffe, wobei die Nitrit-/Nitratbelastung vielleicht die auffälligste, aber sicher nicht die bedrohlichste ist. Und sie muss geschützt werden vor der Einschleppung gebietsfremder Arten. 

Den Menschen muss man, außer in wenigen hochsensiblen Biotopen, nicht ausschließen. Im Gegenteil, eine extensive Nutzung ist in höchstem Maße notwendig um die Biodiversität zu erhalten, bzw. wieder auf ein Niveau zu bringen, wie sie vor 60 bis 100 Jahren war.

Vor dem Menschen schützen muss man nur den Menschen. Die ungehemmte Vermehrung der eigenen Spezies ist eine Bedrohung, gegen die kein Kraut gewachsen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Den Menschen muss man, außer in wenigen hochsensiblen Biotopen, nicht ausschließen.


Si isses..
#6#6


----------



## Knispel (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vor dem Menschen schützen muss man nur den Menschen. Die ungehemmte Vermehrung der eigenen Spezies ist eine Bedrohung, gegen die kein Kraut gewachsen ist.



Du sprichst mir wieder aus der Seele ! Aber bisher - die Evulotion hat es immer wieder gezeigt - ist jedesmal die dominierende Spezies unseres Planeten wieder ausgestorben ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Knispel schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir wieder aus der Seele ! Aber bisher - die Evulotion hat es immer wieder gezeigt - ist jedesmal die dominierende Spezies unseres Planeten wieder ausgestorben ....



Mit dem feinen Unterschied, dass die prähistorisch dominierenden Spezies nur durch globale Katastrophen ausgestorben sind.
Der Mensch wird die einzige Spezies sein, die sich aus eigener Kraft ausrottet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mit dem feinen Unterschied, dass die prähistorisch dominierenden Spezies nur durch globale Katastrophen ausgestorben sind.
> Der Mensch wird die einzige Spezies sein, die sich aus eigener Kraft ausrottet.



Ich versteh den Unterschied nicht - ist nicht auch der Mensch eine globale Katastrophe??
;-)))

Oder ist er doch nur einfach Teil der Natur, wie jede andere dominierende Spezies auch?

Und gab es nicht auch ohne "globale Katastrophen" grundlegende Änderungen - man denke nur daran, als die sauerstoffproduzierenden Bakterien damals ihre ganzen bis dahin dominierenden anaeroben Kumpels auslöschten - keine globale Katastrophe, schlichte Evolution - und solche Beispiele gibts zigfach, wie Spezies durch ihre Zahl und ihr Verhalten die Umwelt so verändert haben, dass zum einen andere Arten drunter gelitten haben und sich aber am Ende die dominierende Spezies selbst ihrer Nahrungsgrundlage beraubte....

Die vielbeschworene "Biodiversität" ist auch weder ein Wert an sich noch muss man die "schützen" - die ist in der Wirkungsweise der Evolution schon als Prinzip zu Grunde gelegt, indem jede freie, sich bietende Nische immer besetzt wird - mal mit mehr, mal mit weniger Arten. 

Und die kambrische Explosion zeigte, dass die Evolution aus so was recht schnell aus recht wenig Biodiversität recht viel Biodiversität machen kann - wenn sich der Raum und die Nischen dafür bieten.

Oder ist es nicht eher tatsächlich so, dass die romantisierenden Schützer der spendensammelnden Naturschutzindustrie einfach nur den Status Quo für ihre weitere Wirtschaftstätigkeit erhalten wollen - und daher die Evolution so hartnäckig ignorieren wie mancher Mittelwestami aus dem Bible Belt??

Man kann Schutz (egal von was) nur mit, nie gegen Menschen erreichen - sonst wird immer jede Möglichkeit genutzt werden, das zu umgehen.

Zu was im Zeichen des Klimawandels übrigens Wanderfische fördern, die aus kälteren Zeiten stammen??

Sollte man nicht besser auf Karpfen und Waller setzen, die augenscheinlich mit den jetzigen Bedingungen besser zurechtkommen, statt etwas zu konservieren zu versuchen, bei dem Gewässerzustand und klimatische Entwicklung schon jetzt klar aufzeigen, dass es schon mittelfristig vergebene Liebesemühe ist??

Nur mal so "ketzerisch" in die Runde geworfen, wenn Mensch schon meint, über menschliche Bewirtschaftung langfristigen Schutz von was auch immer erreichen zu können.. ;-))

Der ganze überhand nehmende Schutzhype besteht seit vielleicht gut 20 Jahren - was die Schützer durch ihr Schützen auch Negatives anrichten, kann man angesichts eines solchen "Wimpernsschlages" von vielleicht 20 Jahren im Vergleich zur Evolution gesehen nur spekulieren..

Aber Hauptsache gutgemenscht - wird schon was rauskommen.............

Oder, anders formuliert:
Schlimmer als die Umweltsäue sind wahrscheinlich die, die meinen zu wissen, was sie tun  - und über Verbände, Politik und Spenden auch die Macht und Möglichkeit dazu haben - und damit vermeintlich "Gutes" (z. B. Biodiversität - siehe oben, Evolution) schützen wollen und links und rechts massenhaft Kollateralschäden hinterlassen - wusste noch nie ein Mensch, funktionierte noch nie, brachte uns dahin, wo wir heute sind...


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Unterschied nicht - ist nicht auch der Mensch eine globale Katastrophe??
> ;-)))
> 
> 
> Der ganze überhand nehmende Schutzhype besteht seit vielleicht gut 20 Jahren - was die Schützer durch ihr Schützen auch Negatives anrichten, kann man angesichts eines solchen "Wimpernsschlages" von vielleicht 20 Jahren im Vergleich zur Evolution gesehen nur spekulieren..


 
 Ich fand Deine Antwort richtig gut, sie zeigt wie zerrissen wir alles betrachten.
 Eben als menschlich *und* als denkender Mensch. 
 Nett uns  mit den Globalen Aussterben zu vergleichen, die halt jeweils einen Großteil der Arten auslöschten.
 Leider, nicht mal übertrieben und schon heute von Fachkräften so dargestellt und zu belegen.

 Was die "ganze überhand nehmende Schutzhype", von gut 20 Jahren betrifft, ist das wohl Betrachtungssache.
 Für mich ist das eher der Zeitraum seit dem man versucht, vernünftiger zu handeln.
 Auch die Kläranlagen, Gewässerrückbau, Fangquoten, Fischpässe, Wiedereinbürgerungsversuche, das DDT-Verbot und sehr viel mehr, gehören zu der "ganzen überhand nehmende Schutzhype".
 Heute für die Jüngeren kaum noch vorstellbar, was noch in den "guten" 80er Jahren Realität war.
 Die Wassergüteklasse biologisch tot, haben wir heute nicht mehr. Es gab zeitweise gar Verbote Flussfische zu vermarkten, so das die Fischer ins Ausland abwanderten.
 Das es zum Beispiel "normal" war, das Fische wuchernde Geschwüre haben ist vergessen.(Blumenkohl)
 Auch das ganze Flüsse weit im Binnenland, viel salziger sind als Meerwasser, ist derzeit Vergangenheit. Da leben heute tatschlich wieder Süßwasserformen.
 Wenn mir Ende der 80er Jemand gesagt hätte, das es bald Bachschmerlen und Koppen in der Weser bis Bremen geben würde hätte ich Ihn für verrückt erklärt.
 Heute sind Weser, Elbe oder Rhein viel sauberer, was Jüngere wohl als selbstverständlich betrachten. 
 Aber das wurde halt auch, von den bösen Öko-Spinnern in den 80er Jahren vorangetrieben.


 Eigentlich müsste man ja noch einen Sonderabschlag auf Renten und Pensionen einziehen, um Verfehlungen aus den 50er - 70er Jahren auszugleichen. ()

 Da könnte man dann Rückbau, Wiedereinbürgerungen, Fischpässe oder vieles mehr finanzieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



> Was die "ganze überhand nehmende Schutzhype", von gut 20 Jahren betrifft, ist das wohl Betrachtungssache.


Aus reiner "Anglersicht":
Seit damals hat die Fischbiomasse (nachgewiesen) im Neckar bei uns um 85% abgenommen............
Damals gabs viel Fisch und Schaumkronen, heute gibts kaum noch Fisch und Schaumkronen...........
(Bööööse, ich weiss ;-))))



> Für mich ist das eher der Zeitraum seit dem man versucht, vernünftiger zu handeln.


Es ging noch IMMER schief, wenn Menschen meinten (und sei es aus gutem Willen) sich über die Natur und die Evolution erheben zu können und diese "vernünftiger" lenken und steuern zu können.

Das wird auch so bleiben, vor allem wenn die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie ihre Finger dabei im Spiel hat.

Das enthebt aber *keinen einzigen Menschen *davon, sich selber in seinem Rahmen vernünftig zu verhalten (nicht "vernünftig" aus "Schützersicht", sondern einfach gesunder "Menschenverstand", deswegen ist man Mensch).

Den Rest - ob mit oder ohne Umweltsäue, spendensammelnder Schützerindustrie, Gutmenschen, Tierquälern und was weiss ich alles - wird die Natur und die Evolution wie bisher ganz gut selber erledigen - inkl. der Menschen...



> Auch die Kläranlagen, Gewässerrückbau, Fangquoten, Fischpässe, Wiedereinbürgerungsversuche, das DDT-Verbot und sehr viel mehr, gehören zu der "ganzen überhand nehmende Schutzhype".


Mit "Schutzhype" meine ich die Industrialisierung einer Bewegung und damit den aus den Augen verlorenen, durch ehrenwerten Zielen zugunsten des Kohlesammelns..


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*

Ist schon richtig Bernd.
All diese Schandtaten an der Natur waren aber Begeleiterscheinungen der Industrialisierung und nicht einzelner Menschen, die die Natur extensiv nutzen.

Extensive Nutzung schadert der Natur genau NULL!
Das ist genau das was natürlich ist. Die Natur produziert ja für ihre Lebewesen (und auch den Menschen) mindestens soviel dass eine gewissen Anzahl Individuen sich davon ernähren kann.
Die Natur produziert aber nicht soviel dass sie kommerziell ausgebeutet werden kann.
Das größte Problem ist (wie schon von Ralle mehrfach angemerkt)die unkontrollierte Vermehrung der Menschen, die völlig unangepasst ist an die zur Verfügung stehenden Ressourcen.

Also um zum Punkt zu kommen, einzelne Naturnutzer schaden nicht - erst wenn es kommerziell wird, schadet es der Natur.
Deshalb braucht man auch keine Schutzgebiete die Menschen (als Wesen der Natur)aussperren, sondern eine starke Einschränkung der kommerziellen Naturnutzung!
Und man muss begreifen, dass man nicht alle Menschen ernähren kann, selbst wenn man will.
Das ähnelt einer Blase am Aktienmarkt - die Menschheit wird solange auf Kosten der Natur ernährt bis die Blase(in Form der Überpopulation) platzt.
Man könnte heute schon degegensteuern, dann wären die Verluste nicht so gravierend(und dann auch schockierend) wie sie einst sein werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juni 2014)

Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hättest Du nicht explizit Deutschland erwähnt, würde ich Dich fragen, von welchem Planeten Du redest.
> So aber interessiert es mich mächtig, wie Du Deine Meinung untermauerst.



Ich schaue mir folgende Aspekte an:
 - Entwicklung der Wasserqualität in den natürlichen Gewässern
 - Entwicklung des Bestands diverser Tierarten (von Eisvogel über Seeadler/Fledermaus bis Storch)
 - Schaffung von Biotopen (Im Osten Deutschlands tragischerweise teils automatisch durch Bevölkerungsrückgang, in Bayern, und nur da kenne ich mich aus, durch sehr engagierte Schaffung beruhigter Naturzonen)

 Hier um Herzogenaurach herum werden die Mischwälder z.B. so bewirtschaftet, dass nur naturverträglich ausgeholzt wird. Keine Kahlschläge mehr.
 Gleiches sehe ich in der Lausitz (wobei die dortigen Kiefernwälder eh hoffnungslose Monokulturen sind. In Verbindung mit der tagebauverursachten Grundwasserabsenkung dort ist dort eh mittelfristig keine Besserung in Sicht.)

 Es kommt halt darauf an, wie man intakte Natur definiert. Ich habe da nicht den Anspruch, 100% der heutigen Artenvielfalt zu erhalten. 80% genügen mir. Wir leben in einem Industrieland, investieren aber viel Geld in die Erhaltung und Wiederherstellung intakter Lebensräume.

 Und jetzt mache ich meinen Sonntagsspaziergang. Eisvögel sehe ich da mittlerweile zu fast 100%. Und ich lebe in einem Ballungsraum.

 Bzgl. der "Befriedung" von Gegenden:
 Es gibt dazu in der Lausitz ein etwas makabres Beispiel: Unmittelbar neben dem Haus meiner Eltern beginnt der Sperrbezirk für den ehemals größten Panzerschießplatz des Warschauer Paktes. Hat die Nato nach der Wende dankbar übernommen. Im Prinzip ist das ein riesiges Waldgebiet, in dem die Einheimischen trotz Sperrung ein und aus gehen, um z.B. Pilze zu suchen. Die Natur ist dort weitgehend ungestört. Es gibt Dokumentationen darüber, welche teils äußerst seltenen Tierarten dort ihr Rückzugsgebiet gefunden haben. 

 Ich mache mit meiner Tochter dort regelmäßig ausgedehnte Wanderungen, wenn wir meine Eltern besuchen. Da muss ich dann teils stundenlang danach Bücher wälzen, um herauszufinden, welche Vögel wir dort gesehen haben. Gibt's außerhalb einfach nicht (mehr).



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Deshalb braucht man auch keine Schutzgebiete die Menschen (als Wesen der Natur)aussperren, sondern eine starke Einschränkung der kommerziellen Naturnutzung!



Das wäre sicher der Idealzustand, allerdings ist dieser nicht erreichbar.

 Stichwort Energiewende. Stromerzeugung ist per se immer umweltschädlich. Wenn die Menschen sich nun aus guten Gründen entschließen, zukünftig die Nutzung von Kernkraft und Kohle zu diesem Zweck zurückzufahren und aus der Realität heraus erkennen, dass mittelfristig auch Öl kompensiert werden muss, müssen neue Energiequellen erschlossen werden.

 Und schon sind wir wieder bei der intensiven Nutzung der Natur (Raps für Biodiesel, Mais für Bioalkohol, Windparks, Wasserkraft, ...)

 Alternative: Wieder so leben wie vor 100 Jahren. Wollen wir nicht wirklich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es kommt halt darauf an, wie man intakte Natur definiert. Ich habe da nicht den Anspruch, 100% der heutigen Artenvielfalt zu erhalten. 80% genügen mir.



Für wie lange?
Die Evolution schreitet fort und Arten kommen und gehen, völlig gleich aus welchem Grund.
Der Mensch sieht(natürgemäß) nur die Zeitspanne eines Lebens und hält diese Momentaufnahme für schützenswert.
Veränderung ist aber natürlich und unaufhaltsam - nicht die Momentaufnahme.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bzgl. der "Befriedung" von Gegenden:
> Es gibt dazu in der Lausitz ein etwas makabres Beispiel: Unmittelbar neben dem Haus meiner Eltern beginnt der Sperrbezirk für den ehemals größten Panzerschießplatz des Warschauer Paktes. Hat die Nato nach der Wende dankbar übernommen. Im Prinzip ist das ein riesiges Waldgebiet, in dem die Einheimischen trotz Sperrung ein und aus gehen, um z.B. Pilze zu suchen. Die Natur ist dort weitgehend ungestört. Es gibt Dokumentationen darüber, welche teils äußerst seltenen Tierarten dort ihr Rückzugsgebiet gefunden haben.
> 
> Ich mache mit meiner Tochter dort regelmäßig ausgedehnte Wanderungen, wenn wir meine Eltern besuchen. Da muss ich dann teils stundenlang danach Bücher wälzen, um herauszufinden, welche Vögel wir dort gesehen haben. Gibt's außerhalb einfach nicht (mehr).




Ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass man den einzelnen Menschen nicht aus der Natur aussperren muss, sondern den Kommerz!!!#6



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das wäre sicher der Idealzustand, allerdings ist dieser nicht erreichbar.



Eben noch voller Elan und nu schon resigniert?
Selbstverständlich muss man die Menschen in die Natur lassen - genaugenommen kann man es nichtmal verbieten, denn sie sind ein Teil von ihr!!!
Dass man die kommerzielle Nutzung nicht von heute auf morgen abschaffen kann liegt eher am Wollen der Entscheidungsbefugten, die von den daran Verdienenden geschmiert werden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*

Es lohnt sich ja immer auch mal ein Blick in Gesetze..

Und, wie man weiss, gehe ich ja oft genug auf die Gesetzesschreiber los, die den Unfug in Tierschutzgesetz und vielen Landesfischereigesetzen verbrochen haben.

*Ausdrücklich loben muss man die aber für das Naturschutzgesetz.*

Jedenfalls aus anglerischer Sicht für folgende §:
*§ 1*Ziele des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege*

Daraus wiederum:


> 2.** die Leistungs- und Funktionsfähigkeit des Naturhaushalts einschließlich der Regenerationsfähigkeit *und nachhaltigen Nutzungsfähigkeit der Naturgüter *



Also Naturschutz FÜR Angler, damit die weiter die Gewässer und deren Ressourcen nutzen können...


> 3.** die Vielfalt, Eigenart und Schönheit sowie der *Erholungswert von Natur und Landschaft*


Auch hier wieder klar:
FÜR Angler, denn wenn nicht Angler Erholung suchen draussen, wer dann??

Dass die Schützer also statt für Angler und deren Anliegen arbeiten, diese versuchen auszusperren und zu diskriminieren und es schaffen, das in Gesellschaft, Medien und auch in Anglerverbänden durchzusetzen, das ist der eigentliche Skandal - Angler betreffend - der spendensammelnden Schützerverbandsmafia.

Laut Gesetz müssten die Schützerverbände also eigentlich Dienstleister der Angler sein, um denen Nutzung und Erholung zu ermöglichen (zumal wenn die Angler schon von den eigenen Verbänden im Stich gelassen werden), statt immer Angler ausperren und das Angeln verhindern zu wollen ....

Ich weiss, ich bin ein Don Quichotte..........
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## fordprefect (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen *

Ich bin zwar kein Biologe, aber ich glaube man sollte sich davor Hüten, die Zerstörung von Ökosystemen durch die Einschleppung fremder Arten mit Evolution gleichzusetzen.
Evolution ist ein Prozess, der über Millionen von Jahren stattfindet, in welchem sich durch Anpassung komplizierte Nahrungsketten und Symbiosen entwickeln. Der Verdrängung, die bei uns stattfindet, kann von den heimischen Arten nicht mit Evolution begegnet werden. Denn die sind nach ein paar Generationen weg.

Schaut euch doch mal ein paar Bilder meiner alten Heimat, dem Ruhrtal, an. Der Ufer- und Auenbewuchs besteht zu nahezu 100% aus Bärenklau, Springkraut und Knöterich. Als ich nach Sachsen gezogen bin, musste ich mich erst mal daran gewöhnen, dass man ohne Schutzanzug durchs Ufergestrüpp krauchen kann.

Die Zerstörung von Lebensräumen durch Neophyten und Neozoten hat nichts mit Evolution zu tun.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Juni 2014)

Den Menschen au der Natur auszusperren, bringt IMO gar nix. 

Denn dann setzt er sich irgendwann drüber hinweg - einfach aus Trotz, weil er ausgesperrt ist.

Und  wenn er dann meint, das mit dampfablassenden Frustwüstaktionen  verbinden zu müssen, hat die Natur erst recht nix davon (Nach dem Motto:  He, in das Natuschutzgebiet darf keiner rein - geil, da machen wir fett Drecksauparty mit Lagerfeuer, bis die Bullen kommen, das rockt).

Den  besten Bezug zur Natur bekommt der Mensch IMO immer noch, wenn er aktiv  in ihr leben darf und gezeigt bekommt, wie man das macht und dabei  möglichst wenig Schäden hinterlässt.

Eben ein "natürlicher Bezug zur Natur". Also weder verteufeln noch verhätscheln.

Ich bin aufm tiefsten Land aufgewachsen (zum Glück, wie ich im Nachhinein betrachtet immer wieder feststelle). 

Wir  haben Maislägerle und Baumhäuser gebaut, haben inner Grundschule  Blätter gesammelt, Waldtouren mitm Förster gemacht (der uns was über  Tiere, Pflanzen, Tollwut, Fuchsbandwurm erzählt hat), den örtlichen  Imker besucht usw.

Im Herbst Mostäpfelsammeln auf der Streuobstwiese, im Winter Schlittenfahren mit Gefrier-Maulwurfshügelschanzen und Baumrammkontakt bis zum fetten Fressebluten. Action vom Hellwerden bis zum Dunkelwerden.

Haben die ausgebrochenen Kühe von Kumpels Oma  wieder eingefangen, im Weiher gebadet (und erste Angelversuche gestartet  haha), Nachtkumpelerschreckwanderungen im Wald unternommen. Dabei selbstverständlich auch mal kräftig auf die Schnauze gefallen, Knie aufgeschürft, mitm Taschenmesser in die Hand geschnitten. Pflaster druff, und weiter gings. Keinerlei Sofortschreie nach Desinfektion, Notaufnahme und/oder Rechtsanwalt. Und alle haben das allerbestens überlebt.

Draußen  sein? Das Normalste auf der Welt. Und keiner von uns wäre auf die Idee  gekommen, absichtlich irgendwelchen Müll in den Bach zu schmeißen,  Pflanzen aus Spaß zu zerstören usw. (andernfalls wäre man selbst kräftig zurechtgestutzt worden).

Einfach, weil man gern dort  war und wollte, dass das möglichst lange so bleibt. Quasi Respekt über  Gefallen und Wissen. Einfach nicht "wie die Axt im Walde" benehmen, und  alles war gut.

Zugleich war auch klar, dass das z. T. gefährlich  sein kann (Zecken, Fuchsbandwurm.....). Aber ebenfalls gar kein Problem,  wenn man ein paar wenige Sachen beachtet.

Ebenso klar bzw.  völlig normal war aber auch, dass man Fische angelt und isst, Hühner  schlachtet, und dass aus Schweinen Schinken werden.

Hat man  jeweils live im Alltag miterlebt - also alles ganz normal. Wenn etwas in  die Pfanne soll, muss es eben vorher um die Ecke gebracht werden und  sabbert dabei kräftig ab. Da kommt der Hühnerhals auf den Axthaublock. So ist das nunmal - macht die Menschheit seit 100000enden von Jahren.

Und dem Huhn selbst ging es wiesenumherrennend bis zu seinem Axthaublocktod ganz bestimmt nicht schlecht. Auch ganz normal.

So normal, wie man Kartoffeln beim Wachsen im Garten zuguckt. Ganz unkompliziert, direkt und unverkrampft.

Ich  will ganz bestimmt kein Gift im Wasser haben, Dreck im Boden oder überall unbegrenzt entstehende Betonhässlichkeit. Aber  aussperren lassen durch völlig Naturfremde, die von ner Betonwüste aus  Heiligenreden schwingen, geht überhaupt mal gar nicht. Denn gegen Gift im Wasser und Dreck im Boden hilft das sowieso nichts.

Da müsste man schon an Großkonzerne ran, die z. B. die bei Emoökohornbrillenaffen so ungemein beliebten Elektronikmobilfunkspielzeuge unter ungemein menschenwürdigen und nachhaltigen Bedingungen herstellen und diese dann allerhöchst klimaschonend um den halben Globus zu trendigen Läden in noch trendigeren Stadtvierteln verschiffen.

Aussperrung fordern nur heuchlerische Typen, die gar keinen Naturbezug haben bzw. nicht mitten IN  der Natur gewohnt sind zu leben und dabei entsprechend rücksichtsvoll zu  handeln.

Denn dann würden die raffen, dass man dort sehr wohl  auch intensiv und mittendrin zugange sein kann, wenn man sich  entsprechend benimmt. 

Und das heißt definitv nicht "strikt zu  vorgeschriebenen Zeiten auf vorgeschriebenen Wegen bleiben". Da kann ich  gleich in nen unnatürlichen Stadtzoo gehen, kommt aufs gleiche raus.

Wenn  man jedoch einen direkten Bezug zur Natur hat (weil man sie quasi als  schätzens- und liebenswerten Nachbarn kennt), wird man sie völlig ohne  Aussperrung etc. VON GANZ ALLEIN erhalten wollen (bzw. tut dies automatisch, weil man genau weiß, was OK ist und was nicht).

Einfach, weil  man sie gern hat, schön findet und weiter mit ihr bzw. darin leben will.  Und wie soll das gehen, wenn man quasi durchn Gitter draufglotzen soll.

In diesem Falle mutiert man entweder zum rücksichtslosen Frustzerstörer oder zum realitätsfremden Verhätscheler.

Beides nicht gerade der Burner.

In  Zeiten zunehmender Verstädterung aber kein Wunder. Alles rennt in die  "hippen" Städte und will die Natur von dort aus schützen (idealerweise per Smartphone in klimatisierten Räumen).

Direkt aufm Land IN der Natur will von den supertrendigen Sojamilchsäufern aber natürlich keiner leben - viel zu unhip, zu "bäuerlich" usw.

Da dann lieber aus großer Ferne große Reden schwingen, um der Landbevölkerung zu zeigen, wie man das richtig macht.

Und  sich dann wundert, wenn die Landbevölkerung irgendwann Lust bekommt,  für die Aussperrung von pseudomodebevollbarteten Hornbrillenökoemos zu  plädieren bzw. anfängt, nach Ururgroßvaters Bärenfallen aufm Speicher zu  suchen.

Son urbaner Hornbrillenemoökotofufresser kommt im Wald  doch keine 2 m weit, ohne von Brennesseln und Stechmücken zerfleischt zu  werden. 

Ich glaube sogar, dass der eigentlich Angst vor dem Wald hat - und ihm deshalb redeschwingend fernbleibt. 

Bzw. allerhöchstens zoomäßig auf genauestens kontrollierten Wegen bleibt, damit ihn bloß nix Unerwartetes/Ekliges anfällt.

Natur richtig ERLEBEN = darin und damit leben (inkl. Nutzung wie Angeln) WOLLEN diese Leute doch gar nicht. 

Die  wollen da wenns hochkommt ein paar Stunden hin, dabei aber möglichst  wenig Nahkontakt haben und dann wieder verschwinden. Reines "sauberes"  Unterhaltungsprogramm, sonst nix. Aber einen auf großen Schützermacker  machen, um sich selbst gefallend und profilierend andere, gleichsam Entfremdete zu beeindrucken.

Gegen Naturschützer wie Ralle (die wissen, was sie tun und von was sie reden) hab ich überhaupt nix, im Gegenteil. 

Aber  urbane Aussperraffen mit moralischer Einwandfreiheit und keinerlei  Eigenerfahrung hasse ich wie die Pest. Bei denen ist das nur (für echte Naturfreunde bedrohliche) Mode, sonst  nix.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Biologe, aber ich glaube man sollte sich davor Hüten, die Zerstörung von Ökosystemen durch die Einschleppung fremder Arten mit Evolution gleichzusetzen.
> Die Zerstörung von Lebensräumen durch Neophyten und Neozoten hat nichts mit Evolution zu tun.




Doch, ob dus glaubst oder nicht.
Sowas hat es auch ohne Zutun des Menschen schon gegeben!

Während früher Kontinentalplattenverschiebungen und Eiszeiten/Tauzeiten sind immer wieder "Brücken" entstanden, die gebietsfremden invasiven Arten plötzlich den Zutritt ermöglicht haben.
Daraufhin hat sich die Natur daran angepasst, durch das Aussterben von Arten, durch Entstehung/Entwicklung neuer Arten.

Evolution ist nicht so planbar wie du denkst.#d




PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Aber  urbane Aussperraffen mit moralischer Einwandfreiheit und keinerlei  Eigenerfahrung hasse ich wie die Pest.



Rustikal und treffend!:m


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*

Ich finds total geil, ein rural verseuchter Primitiv-Schlechtmensch mit Vorliebe für Selbstgeschlachtetes zu sein |supergri

Streetfishing betreibe ich allerhöchstens, um nen aus Versehen runtergefallenen Haustürschlüssel ausm Gully herauszuholen


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen *

me too....
;-)))


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich finds total geil, ein rural verseuchter Primitiv-Schlechtmensch zu sein |supergri



Wenn man weiß was richtig ist, wandelt sich das zeitgeistig gesteuerte "Gut" und "Schlecht" plötzlich ins Gegenteil!|bigeyes#6


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*

Eben. Der Zeitgeist steuert gar nix, der wird gesteuert. Von wem auch immer, der sich davon irgendwas erhofft. Macht, Geld, Waszumeldenhabenwollen. Der Zeitgeist ist keine eigenständige Entität, die irgendwo in ner Höhle vor sich hinwohnt und für sich alleine Entscheidungen fällt.

Und der ist schon gar keine keine natürliche Entwicklung, sondern war schon immer reine Manipulation durch heuchlerische Interessengruppen, die damit irgendwas Bestimmtes bezwecken wollen (und wenns "nur" selbsterbaulicher Gefallonanismus a.k.a. Self-Atemwegsparfümismus durch umfassend allgemeingültig zu übertragendes Eigengehirnfurzschnuppern ist). Zweckgesteuertes Ideenmarketing gibt es schon, seit es Menschen gibt. Denn Menschen wollen über Menschen herrschen.

Es braucht dazu nur genug nichtdenkende bzw. -selbsturteilende Vollfeiglinge, die sowas unreflektiert übernehmen. Mit anderen Worten: Strunz- bzw. büchsenbrotdumme Mitläufer, die ihr Mitlaufen als geil, trendig und im übelsten Falle auch noch als vorbildlich erachten - verbunden mit "gerechtfertigtem" Runtergucken auf Andere, weil man doch selbst sooooooo ungemein besser ist (inkl. aktiver Diskriminierung).*

Aber dabei aber oft nicht mal das allerkleinste 1x1 kennt (denn wäre dies bekannt, gäbe es kein strunzdummes Mitlaufen - es ist also zweckdienlich, bereits die Kenntnis des allerkleinsten 1x1 zu verhindern und es drauf anzulegen, dass das Pferd stets nach vorgegebenen Parametern von schräg unten aufgezäumt wird - dann steigen auch die Aussichten auf Verkäufe/Wählerstimmen/Bekundungszurufe in frenetischer Vollekstase ganz beträchtlich).*

Fremdgesteuerte Affenroboter, die schon tot sind, das aber nur noch nicht wissen/erkennen (und dass sie u. U. sogar ihr eigenes Grab schaufeln, gleich zweimal nicht). Agonie wird grundsätzlich erst dann erkannt, wenn das Weinen bereits groß ist.*

Man braucht The Walking Dead nur effektiv einzureden, dass das Angedachte a) total hip ist oder b) einen angeblich vor dem Bööööööööööööööööösen (bzw. dessen Konsequenzen; wie auch immer das im Einzelfall aussehen mag) schützt. 

Im Idealfall beides, um größtmöglichen Zuspruch (auch in Verkaufs-, Wählerstimmenzahlen etc.) zu ernten. Und der Andenker lacht sich ins Fäustchen, dermaßen leicht an willfährige Werkzeuge a.k.a. Gedankensklaven zu kommen. 

Die Drecksarbeit zwecks Etablierung erledigen dann idealer- und komfortablerweise gehirngewaschene Denunzianten, die sich toll vorkommen, wenn sie jemand anderem eine reindrücken können.

Da gewinnt schlichtweg der Andenker mit der besseren Marketingkampagne. Wer die meisten Seelen fängt, erklimmt den Thron - sofern keiner mit gleicher bzw. idealerweise höherer Intensität wirkungsvoll gegensteuert.

"Gut" und "schlecht" sind daher relativ bzw. ausschließlich von Menschenhand bestimmt (eine Ausnahme sind vielleicht alles einebnende Naturkatastrophen - die plätten ausnahmslos jeden).

Anstatt sich einfach mal auf das Gegebene einzulassen und das Beste (beispielsweise für sich UND die Natur) draus zu machen.

Von der Natur aussperren ist für die Andenker nützlich. Aussperren verhindert aktive Eigenerfahrung und -beurteilung, vermittelt wird gezielt ein künstliches und zweckmäßig manipuliertes Zerrbild. 

Da die Rezipienten dann durch (Gesetzes-)Zwang irgendwann nur noch das Zerrbild kennen und ganz auf dessen Vermittlung von außen angewiesen sind, hängen sie diesbezüglich voll am Tropf des Andenkenden (der somit alle Fäden in der Hand hat und nach Belieben zieht - möglichst auch noch in möglichst vielen anderen Lebensbereichen). 

Das bedeutet unterm Strich schlichtweg nur eins: MACHT zur Umsetzung von Eigenheiligkeit. Oder einfach nur aus reiner Lust an der Macht. Oder möglichst unlimitierte, sonnengöttische Kombis beliebiger Art daraus (selbsternannte Supervorbilder wollen auch nur absolutistische Könige sein, wenn sies denn mal ehrlich zugeben würden - echte Vorbilder, die diese Bezeichnung verdient haben, überzeugen dagegen still durch ihr individuelles Tun und nicht durch eine möglichst groß aufgerissene Futterluke mit Allgemeingültigkeitsanspruch).

Bis zum Extremfall zu Ende gedacht heißt das: Welcome to the matrix (a.k.a. Totalitarismus in Reinkultur). Ein einziger, absichtlich virtuell-indirekter und somit rein zweckdienlicher Vollrotz, der aus selbstverliebten Manipulatorennasen läuift. Damit ja keiner auf die Idee kommt, mal ganz kräftig gegenzuballern.

Wer die Natur möglichst gut und nachhaltig schützen will, sollte IMO dafür sorgen, dass möglichst viele Menschen möglichst früh einen echten, direkten und unverfälschten Bezug dazu aufbauen können. 

Und dazu gehört nunmal auch eine gewisse Nutzung mittendrin und nicht nur reines, brav kontrolliertes und klinisch sauberes Anglotzen aus der Entfernung.

Denn nur dann werden die Menschen in ihrem Alltag ganz von allein drauf achten, da möglichst wenig Mist zu bauen. Nicht aus ideologischen, sondern aus ganz praktischen Gründen. Weil sowas ganz massiv und "primitiv" die Lebensqualität erhöht. Weil es schön ist und Freude bringt, in einer solchen Umgebung zu leben und diese aktiv genießen zu können.

Mit Aussperrung und Präsentation weniger ausgewählter Teilaspekte erreicht man das ganz bestimmt nicht. Wohl aber über sinnvoll zugelassene Nutzung - die dann aber keinesfalls No-Limits-(Spaß-)ausbeutung ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste bedeutet. Soweit kommt es dann erst gar nicht.

Weil die Menschen dann durch Alltagserfahrung die Limits für sich selbst festsetzen und ganz genau wissen, wo die verträglichen Grenzen sind. Da entsteht dann ganz von selbst ein Bewusstsein für OK und Nicht-OK.

Allerdings muss man mit einer solchen Bewusstseinsbildung schon in sehr jungen Jahren anfangen. Wer die Natur bereits als kleines Kind durch aktives Drin-Leben mit "sanften" Nutzungsaspekten kennt, wird sie als Erwachsener wohl kaum grenzenlos vergnügungssüchtig schänden.

Aussperrung wirkt einer solchen Entwicklung jedoch aktiv entgegen bzw. lässt sie gar nicht erst zu - da essentielle Erfahrungen gar nicht erst gemacht werden (können).
__________

*soll jeweils mitunter auch als gebündeltes Phänomen innerhalb der Anglerschaft beobachtbar sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*

Jupp.
Leider bemerken die Hirntoten das nicht und treiben mit dem Strom ab, während geistig Gesunde gegen den Strom schwimmen, ganz wie im Wasser.|supergri


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jupp.
> Leider bemerken die Hirntoten das nicht und treiben mit dem Strom ab, während geistig Gesunde gegen den Strom schwimmen, ganz wie im Wasser.|supergri



So einfach ist die Sache gesellschaftlich gesehen nicht. Da gibt es doch eine ganze Reihe völlig unterschiedlich tickender Gruppen.

 Die Deppen lassen wir mal weg. Die stellen (optimistisch gerechnet) die Hälfte der Gesellschaft. Hopfen und Malz verloren. |supergri

 Andere Gruppen nutzen die Natur meist entweder als Ressource (Bauern, Waldbesitzer etc.) oder als Freizeit-Umgebung (Joggen, Spazierengehen etc.). 

 Dann gibt es die Weltverbesserer, von moderat bis radikal. Meist gut gebildet, leider oft mit wenig Realitätssinn ausgestattet. Diese Gruppe ist politisch der oben genannten allerdings meist unterlegen, kann allerdings Dinge durchsetzen, wenn die oben genannte sich nicht gestört fühlt.

 Und dann gibt's die Exoten, die sich Angler und Jäger nennen. Diese sind eine klägliche Minderheit, die nur dann eine Stimme haben, wenn sie sich mit anderen verbünden (mit Fischern, Waldbesitzern oder Bauern z.B.). Oder sie treiben ihr "Unwesen" dort, wo die Weltverbesserer nicht präsent sind. Meck-Pomm ist da z.B. eine gute Adresse.

 Ich glaube, das Ganze ist auch ein wenig regional unterschiedlich. Hier in Franken bekommen spinnerte Quertreiber in ländlich geprägten Gemeinden z.B. auch recht schnell zu spüren, dass sie ggf. einen Wohnortwechsel in Betracht ziehen sollten. Angeln ist hier eine total entspannte Sache.

 Die Auflistung oben ist natürlich stark vereinfacht. Worum es mir geht ist, dass wir uns davor hüten sollten, Dinge zu stark zu vereinfachen. Vielleicht 15% der Bevölkerung haben wirklich ein Problem mit Jägern und Anglern, auch wenn 50% der Bevölkerung unser Treiben nicht wirklich nachvollziehen können (kann ich bei Triathleten auch nicht, trotzdem fordere ich nicht deren Einweisung |supergri).


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*

Wie Jupp.#c
 Da steht keine echte Aussage, es kann so oder so verstanden werden.#t
 Nur Hirntote, betrachten Ihr Tun nie kritisch.
 Die verlangen dann halt mehr Natur oder weniger Einschränkungen, je nachdem welchem Zeitgeist sie folgen.

 Es ist doch ganz einfach, in nur einigen Millionen Jahren explodiert die Sonne, warum also heute über Naturschutz nachdenken?#q
 Das sind doch alles nur Totschlagargumente.
 Wir brauchen die Natur, alles was weg ist, werden wir nicht mehr erleben, aber noch oft  vermissen.
 Wir wollen halt im Vergnügungspark leben und Spaß haben, alle Anderen sollen das bitte sicherstellen das es so bleibt.
 Das ist es doch was dann fast alle Menschen wieder vereint.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Der Zeitgeist steuert gar nix, der wird gesteuert. Von wem auch immer, der sich davon irgendwas erhofft. Macht, Geld, Waszumeldenhabenwollen.



Denk ein paar Jahrhunderte zurück..

Klerus und Adel hatten,was das "gemeine"Volk anging,einen Konsens..halt du sie arm,ich halte sie dumm.

Ähnlichkeiten zu D der letzten 20 Jahre sind "rein zufällig"..

Die Gruppierungen dahinter haben sich zwar geändert und sind auch zahlreicher geworden aber das ideologische Ziel bleibt das gleiche wie vor Jahrhunderten..es wird anno 2014 nur geschickter verpackt.

Auch wenn sich in D Naturschutztechnisch einiges zum positiven verändert hat,kann dem aufmerksamen Zeitgenossen doch nicht entgehen,das sich vieles auf Halb-und Unwahrheiten stützt und entw.nur durch den unwissenden und naiven Spendengutmensch am Leben gehalten wird oder über staatl.Zwangsbekehrungsabgaben mit zweifelhaften Nutzen..für den Zahler versteht sich.

Wobei man als Zwangszahler das Gefühl hat ,das man das Geld eigentlich auch hätte gleich aus dem Fenster werfen können..

Umwelt-und Naturschutz ist mittlerweile ein Label mit der Lizenz zum Geld drucken.

Die Illusion der Spendenwilligen  beginnt alleine schon damit, das regionale Insellösungen zwar hübsch anzuschauen und z.T.auch effektiv sind aber unter dem Hintergrund von ca.7.2 Milliarden Menschen auf diesem Globus faktisch nur eine Gewissensberuhigende Aufschiebemaßnahme darstellen.

Und bis dahin nehme ich brav meinen Müll mit,nutze die Natur in meinem Umkreis nicht mehr als sie zu kompensieren vermag und erfreue mich der Natur als Teil davon..kostet mich alles keinen Cent.Kostet mich nur ein wenig nachdenken


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*

Sag ich doch. Oder wie es Ice Cube einst so treffend zusammenfassend in einem seiner Songs ausdrückte:

"Life ain't nuthin' but bitches and money".

So ist das, seit es Menschen gibt. Und wird so sein, solange es Menschen gibt. Ob man das nun gut findet oder nicht.



> Und bis dahin nehme ich brav meinen Müll mit,nutze die Natur in meinem  Umkreis nicht mehr als sie zu kompensieren vermag und erfreue mich der  Natur als Teil davon..kostet mich alles keinen Cent.Kostet mich nur ein  wenig nachdenken


EXAKT SO wird das IMO was, mache ich darum genauso. Im Prinzip bin ich quasi selbst schon immer ein Öko. Weil mir das schlichtweg seit jeher Spaß und Freude bringt, mitten im Grünen zu leben und die (Nutzungs-)Aspekte dieses Lebens zu genießen (ohne aufmerksamsheischend in den Bioladen zu rennen - für sowas gibt es ganz normale, unstylishe Bauernmärkte). 

Weil ich meinen "Lebensraum" schon immer GEIL finde (bis auf die von moralterroristischen Landeshauptstadt-Urban-Ausflüglern und No-Limits-Partypeople immer massiver heimgesuchten Gewässer, aber das ist ein anderes Thema - die Gewässer an sich können dafür ja nix. In meiner Kindheit und Junganglerzeit wars dort jeweils noch sehr chillig).

In, mit und von der Natur leben.

Und für all dies brauchts keine Gehirnwäsche von obskuren "Vordenkern", die sich umgeben von Neuer Hässlichkeit aus Beton die Quetschessenz von vorbildlichst im Ausland angebauten Sojabohnen in die Eingeweide zimmern. Nur ein wenig Eigenhirn, Sensibilität und viel Freude an der eigenen Umgebung. 

Da benimmt man sich freiwillig nachhaltig, weil man sich nachhaltig benehmen WILL. Denn man hat ja ganz massiv und direkt selbst was davon. Ganz ohne superethisch korrektes Zutodegehirne - sondern einfach bereits total pragmatisch im ganz Kleinen, wenn man z. B. mitm derben Kater verorgelt zur Haustür rausschlappt und sofort merkt, dass frische Waldluft extrem gut gegen Saufhelmweh ist. Da rockt Durchatmen mal richtig.

Man schmeißt sozusagen keinen Müll in den eigenen Wald oder plättet diesen vollständig, wenn man darin erbaulich lustwandeln, sich an dessen Schönheit erfreuen und idealerweise auch noch erholsam an dessen Gewässern angeln will.

Andernfalls würde man sich ja ganz kräftig vor die eigene Haustür k*****.

Für mich heißt die "Zauberformel" zur nachhaltigen, flächendeckenden und wirkungsvollen Etablierung von Naturschutz daher ganz klar: Eigennutz durch Naturschutz. Und das nicht auf heilig-theoretischer Fernebene, sondern unverfälscht und praktisch im normalen Alltag. 

Nur so werden Menschen begreifen, dass sie selbst ganz direkt 1:1 jeden Tag etwas davon haben (inklusive bzw. vor allem fett Spaß und Lebensfreude), wenn sie nicht überall völlig maßlos zivilisationsrumfäkalieren. Das geht nur über direkt erlebte und freudebringende Praxis, nicht über verschwurbelte Heiligentheorien.

Der Mensch praktiziert nichts freiwillig, wenn er nichts davon hat. Denn der Mensch ist sozusagen rein "profitgesteuert" - wenn er was macht, will er was dafür haben. Also macht er im Umkehrschluss nur/erst was, wenn er merkt, dass er was davon hat. Alles andere ist graue Theorie.

Denn ganz platt-primitiver Eigennutz ist nunmal schon seit jeher die beste Möglichkeit, Menschen zu etwas zu motivieren. Wenn man etwas erstmal richtig geil findet (und durch intensives. mehrfaches Erleben ganz genau weiß, warum), schrottet man es nicht und benimmt sich/nutzt das Ganze in verträglichem Rahmen.

Um es aber überhaupt mal geil finden zu können, muss man zuerst mal intensiv und ganz direkt SELBST entdecken können/dürfen, was es denn da überhaupt so alles Geiles zu genießen gibt. Nur so kann man den verträglichen Rahmen überhaupt kennenlernen.

Und dem wirkt Aussperrung nunmal komplett entgegen. Denn das wäre, wie das B****** rein aus Büchern lernen zu wollen und sich dann zu wundern, warum sich da unten nix tut resp. hinderliche Ladehemmung fürstlichst Einzug hält. Da muss man schon ganz konkret selbst und live ran, wenn das dauerhaft und möglichst orgiastisch was werden soll.

Manchmal denke ich: Die Aussperrer wollen nur aussperren, weil sie im Prinzip einfach nur tierisch neidisch auf die sind, die bereits jetzt ganz gemütlich und freudig (= frei!) in, von und mit der Natur leben (können).

Was die also (z. B. aufgrund ihres Wohnorts) nicht haben können, sollen darum andere auch nicht haben DÜRFEN. Raus ausm Urbanbeton kommt aber natürlich auch nicht infrage. 

Denn das wäre dann doch zu viel unhip, zu dreckig, zu unkultiviert und zu wenig repräsentativ (= zuwenig zum beweihräuchernden, "zivilisationskennzeichnenden" Ich-bin-so-geil-Angeben geeignet).

Denn damit kann man sich nicht ausreichend vor anderen zeitgeistbewussten, politokorrekten Hornbrillenvollbartökoemos profilieren. Weil man dann vor lauter Schmetterlingsgucken, Blumenriechen und Gartendreckentfernen unter den Fingernägeln gar keine Zeit mehr zum Rumprofilieren hätte.

Abgesehen davon ist Gartendreck unter den Fingernägeln selbstverständlich ein ausschließliches Kennzeichen unkultivierter und buschtrommelkommunizierender Nixblick-Barbaren, mit denen man sich natürlich in 300 Jahren nicht auf eine Stufe stellen will. 

Der Dreck könnte beim Rausrieseln schließlich das Innenleben des gebenedeiten I-Phones beschädigen und so zukünftige Ultrawichtig-Facebook-Posts unangenehm verzögern.

Muss ganz schön traurig und anstrengend sein, so ein Leben als vollsteriler und massiv auf Eigen-Außenwirkung bedachter Reagenzglasmutant/-replikant. Will ich nicht mit tauschen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Doch, ob dus glaubst oder nicht.
> Sowas hat es auch ohne Zutun des Menschen schon gegeben!
> 
> Während früher Kontinentalplattenverschiebungen und Eiszeiten/Tauzeiten sind immer wieder "Brücken" entstanden, die gebietsfremden invasiven Arten plötzlich den Zutritt ermöglicht haben.
> ...



Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen.
Evolution braucht Jahrmillionen, um einen Lebensraum grundlegend zu verändern, oder sich an eine abrupt veränderte Umwelt anzupassen. Das ist ein Prozess der Veränderung und Anpassung über tausende von Generationen. Landbrücken entstehen auch nicht "plötzlich" sondern ebenfalls im Laufe von Jahrmillionen. Ein Zeitraum in dem neue Arten einsickern indem sie sich den neuen Lebensbedingungen anpassen. 
Ein Aquarium mit Piranhas in einen Kühlwassereinlauf zu kippen, hat nullkommanix mit Evolution zu tun.
Ebenso wenig wie die Tatsache, dass die Biomasse des Rheins innerhalb von ca. 50 Jahren zu 90% durch Neobioten gebildet wurde. 



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich finds total geil, ein rural verseuchter Primitiv-Schlechtmensch mit Vorliebe für Selbstgeschlachtetes zu sein |supergri



Ich finde es total ungeil, etwas anderes zu sein.



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Es braucht dazu nur genug nichtdenkende bzw. -selbsturteilende Vollfeiglinge, die sowas unreflektiert übernehmen. Mit anderen Worten: Strunz- bzw. büchsenbrotdumme Mitläufer, die ihr Mitlaufen als geil, trendig und im übelsten Falle auch noch als vorbildlich erachten - verbunden mit "gerechtfertigtem" Runtergucken auf Andere, weil man doch selbst sooooooo ungemein besser ist (inkl. aktiver Diskriminierung).*



Wenn ich auch nur den Kernbereich Deines Beitrages zitiere, findet der voll und ganz meine Zustimmung. #6



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Andere Gruppen nutzen die Natur meist entweder als Ressource (Bauern, Waldbesitzer etc.) oder als Freizeit-Umgebung (Joggen, Spazierengehen etc.).
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, das Ganze ist auch ein wenig regional unterschiedlich. Hier in Franken bekommen spinnerte Quertreiber in ländlich geprägten Gemeinden z.B. auch recht schnell zu spüren, dass sie ggf. einen Wohnortwechsel in Betracht ziehen sollten.



Regionale Erziehungsversuche schlagen dann fehl, wenn überregionale hochliquide Geldmacher Wälder kaufen und ausschlachten. Das passiert zur Zeit in immensem Umfang. Und es wird über kurz oder lang auch in Deiner, möglicherweise regional noch intakten, Gesellschaft passieren.
Es geht um Geld, viel Geld.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich schaue mir folgende Aspekte an:
> - Entwicklung der Wasserqualität in den natürlichen Gewässern
> - Entwicklung des Bestands diverser Tierarten (von Eisvogel über Seeadler/Fledermaus bis Storch)
> - Schaffung von Biotopen (Im Osten Deutschlands tragischerweise teils automatisch durch Bevölkerungsrückgang, in Bayern, und nur da kenne ich mich aus, durch sehr engagierte Schaffung beruhigter Naturzonen)
> ...



Wir können nicht wie vor 100 Jahren leben, weil wir dann die Masse der hungrigen Mäuler nicht stopfen können. Ansonsten, warum nicht ?


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen.
> Evolution braucht Jahrmillionen, um einen Lebensraum grundlegend zu verändern, oder sich an eine abrupt veränderte Umwelt anzupassen. Das ist ein Prozess der Veränderung und Anpassung über tausende von Generationen. Landbrücken entstehen auch nicht "plötzlich" sondern ebenfalls im Laufe von Jahrmillionen.



Kann man nicht nur, muss man.:m

  Landbrücken entstehen zwar langsam aber sind aber dann plötzlich erst begehbar. Von da an strömen vorher nicht dagewesene Arten unaufhaltsam und sehr schnell in neue Lebensräume.
Dann wird der Lebensraum sehr schnell vereinnahmt(sieht man auch hier an der Grundel) und die Evolution nimmt ihren neuen Lauf!!!
Die Natur passt sich an, egal was wann, wo und wie schnell kommt.
Dass Evolution Zeit braucht, ist klar aber wenn Arten es schaffen an einem Ort zu überleben, ist das der Anfang davon, besser anpassen werden sie sich von allein.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein Zeitraum in dem neue Arten einsickern indem sie sich den neuen Lebensbedingungen anpassen.
> Ein Aquarium mit Piranhas in einen Kühlwassereinlauf zu kippen, hat nullkommanix mit Evolution zu tun.
> Ebenso wenig wie die Tatsache, dass die Biomasse des Rheins innerhalb von ca. 50 Jahren zu 90% durch Neobioten gebildet wurde.



Piranhas sind Quatsch und neue Arten können sich sehr schnell anpassen. Sobald sie eine sich selbst erhaltende Population gebildet haben, sind sie heimisch und keine Neobioten mehr.
Neobioten können sie also nur sehr kurzfristig betrachtet sein. Ihre Nachkommen werden besser angepasst sein aber um das erleben reicht ein Menschenleben und die dadurch begrenzte Sichtweise nicht aus.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich finde es total ungeil, etwas anderes zu sein.



Toter Fisch?|supergri





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Regionale Erziehungsversuche schlagen dann fehl, wenn überregionale hochliquide Geldmacher Wälder kaufen und ausschlachten. Das passiert zur Zeit in immensem Umfang. Und es wird über kurz oder lang auch in Deiner, möglicherweise regional noch intakten, Gesellschaft passieren.
> Es geht um Geld, viel Geld.
> 
> Wir können nicht wie vor 100 Jahren leben, weil wir dann die Masse der hungrigen Mäuler nicht stopfen können. Ansonsten, warum nicht ?




Rest -- Zustimmung.#6

*
Was ich noch anfügen will: Sobald eine Art in der Natur ihr Fortkommen findet, hat sie auch das Recht da zu sein - egal ob es dem Menschen(zu dem Zeitpunkt) gefällt oder nicht und völlig egal wie sie dahin gelangte!
Das Recht irgendwo zu existieren verleiht die Natur allein und sie verweigert es auch mal, dann stirbt die Art(dort) aus.*


----------



## Kotzi (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen *

Moin Ralle,

alles Richtig was du schreibst, nur das Problem stellt immer die Zielsetzung da.

Das durch den Eingriff des Menschen, oder allgemein durch Störung eine viel höhere Diversität herrscht ist klar. Gegen extensive Bewirtschaftung und Menschliche mitnutzung sprechen sich nur die wenigstens, meistens eh nur radikal verblendeten aus.
Gerade ehemalige Truppenübungsplätze weisen durch den hohen Störungsgrad meistens die höchsten Diversitätsraten auf die wir so in Deutschland vorfinden.

Alles schön und gut, dennoch auch die Hauptfrage unter Naturschützern und auch ein Haupt-Streitpunkt ist, ob eine hohe Diversität denn wirklich der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist. Oder wollen wir nich doch lieber Prozessschutz?  Wollen wir nicht ein selbsterhaltendes stabiles Ökosystem?

Letztens ist erst in einem Seminar der Satz gefallen: Naturschutz ist das was Naturschützer schützen. Und so profan und billig das auch klingt, desto mehr Gedanken man sich um die Umstände macht desto tiefgreifender ist der Gedanke dahinter.

Im Endeffekt hat jeder seine eigene Vorstellung von der Natur, wie sie ist, wie alles funktioniert, wie sie auszusehen hat, was schief läuft, was man machen könnte etcpp.
Und im Endeffekt wird nie jemand alle Verknüpfungen verstehen können die zu dem großen ganzen führen und einzelne Schritte einleiten können die genau zu dem gewünschten Ziel führen.

Nach deiner Meinung ist es klar, mehr Störung = mehr Diversität = Ziel erreicht.

Jedoch können andere genau so plausibel ihre , vielleicht völlig Gegensätzliche These belegen. 

Ich bin selber hin und her gerissen, befürworte nicht zwangsläufig eine höhrere Diversität als das non-plus Ultra, noch finde ich kompletten Prozessschutz sinnvoll.
Unsere Ökosysteme sind kaputt und gestört, und je nachdem was man sich als Schutzziel ( warum auch immer) gesetzt hat, müssen halt Maßnahmen ergriffen werden. Es wird nicht immer jedem passen, aber ein Gesellschaftlicher Konsens muss vorhanden sein.

Ich bin selber schon mit der Axt durch die Heide von Hiddensee gestapft und habe dort die Strauch und kleine Baumvegegation niedergemacht. 
Habe mich da auch konkret gefragt wieso?
Ganz einfach, Touristen wollen die Heide sehen, blühend wird sie als schön empfunden und bestimmte Arten werden somit gefördert.
Wenns nach mir ginge fände ich so einen Wald hinter der Düne viel schöner.

Ich selber komme auch vom Land, und gerade deshalb , weil ich weiß wie schön und wichtig die Natur ist, studiere ich sowas verblendetes wie Landschaftsökologie und Naturschutz um später vielleicht was verändern zu können.

Persönlich bin auch in einem kompletten Zwiespalt was ich jetzt von den meisten Sachen halten soll, jedoch verdeutlicht dies meiner Meinung nach die schwierigkeiten die sich auf diesem Gebiet stellen.

Mein Tipp an alle : Beleuchtet die Sachen doch mal unvoreingenommen aus mehreren Blickwinkeln, das meiste ist nicht so einfach wie es erscheint.

Natürlich gibt es jedoch auch komplette Schwachsinnprojekte wie den Großtrappenschutz, aber dies ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der Regelfall.

Und generell von den "richtigen" Naturschützern ausgehend ist es ganz klar und unmissverständlich das Naturschutz ohne den Menschen nicht klappt. Wird zumindestens bei uns von Anfang an kein Zweifel dran gelassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



> Alles schön und gut, dennoch auch die Hauptfrage unter Naturschützern und auch ein Haupt-Streitpunkt ist, ob eine hohe Diversität denn wirklich der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist. Oder wollen wir nich doch lieber Prozessschutz? Wollen wir nicht ein selbsterhaltendes stabiles Ökosystem?
> 
> Letztens ist erst in einem Seminar der Satz gefallen: Naturschutz ist das was Naturschützer schützen. Und so profan und billig das auch klingt, desto mehr Gedanken man sich um die Umstände macht desto tiefgreifender ist der Gedanke dahinter.


MEIN REDEN!!

Vor allem da könnt ich kotxxen (hat nix mit Deinem Nick zu tun!! ;-)))


> Naturschutz ist das was Naturschützer schützen



Und da sind Angel- und Naturschutzverbände intellektuell anscheinend gleich bescheuert (ob das wohl schon alleine von einer Verbandsmitgliedschaft kommt? Verbände, die Pest des 21. Jahrhunderts??)

Das ist ja mein Vorwurf, dass die spendensammelnde Verbandsnaturschutzmafia sich mehr um sich und ihr Spendeneinkommen kümmert und dafür Kolletarlschäden in Kauf nimmt, als sich wirklich Gedanken über ein dem Menschen dienendes, verantwortungsvolles Handeln in der Natur und deren Nutzung zu machen.

Und  da krieg ich die Krätze.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen *

Ich weiss, warum ich die Schützerverbände hasse:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=288051


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Moin Ralle,
> 
> alles Richtig was du schreibst, nur das Problem stellt immer die Zielsetzung da.
> 
> ...



Moin Kotzi,

ich kenne die verschiedenen Ausrichtungen naturschützerischen Denkens natürlich auch. Wie ich schon schrieb, ist der Prozessschutz dann richtig, wenn man über selbsterhaltungsfähige Biotope spricht. Und das ist fast ausschließlich der Wald. Den kann man sich selbst überlassen und erzielt so automatisch die höchstmögliche Biodiversität dieses Lebensraumes. Für Gewässer, unterhalb des Wasserspiegels, gilt das auch.

Trockenrasen und Heidegebiete sind jedoch erst durch die Nutzung entstanden. Und sie werden ohne Nutzung oder Nutzungsähnliche Pflege komplett verschwinden. Gleiches gilt für die vielen Pflanzengemeinschaften in Wiesen. Ohne Nutzung bekommen wir einen Einheitsbrei. 
Biodiversität ist der natürliche Genpool. Den möglichst vielfältig zu erhalten steht außerhalb jeder Diskussion.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Biodiversität ist der natürliche Genpool. Den möglichst vielfältig zu erhalten steht außerhalb jeder Diskussion.


Nö, gar nicht, das ist eine sinnvolle Diskussion:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die vielbeschworene "Biodiversität" ist auch weder ein Wert an sich noch muss man die "schützen" - *die ist in der Wirkungsweise der Evolution schon als Prinzip zu Grunde gelegt, indem jede freie, sich bietende Nische immer besetzt wird - mal mit mehr, mal mit weniger Arten.
> *
> Und die kambrische Explosion zeigte, dass die Evolution aus so was recht schnell aus recht wenig Biodiversität recht viel Biodiversität machen kann - wenn sich der Raum und die Nischen dafür bieten.
> 
> Oder ist es nicht eher tatsächlich so, dass die romantisierenden Schützer der spendensammelnden Naturschutzindustrie einfach nur den Status Quo für ihre weitere Wirtschaftstätigkeit erhalten wollen - und daher die Evolution so hartnäckig ignorieren wie mancher Mittelwestami aus dem Bible Belt??


----------



## Jose (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...*Was ich noch anfügen will: Sobald eine Art in der Natur ihr Fortkommen findet, hat sie auch das Recht da zu sein - egal ob es dem Menschen(zu dem Zeitpunkt) gefällt oder nicht und völlig egal wie sie dahin gelangte!
> Das Recht irgendwo zu existieren verleiht die Natur allein und sie verweigert es auch mal, dann stirbt die Art(dort) aus.*




|kopfkrat oops, jetzt wirds aber eng für kormoran-, grundel- und sonstige hasser - und erst die hanta auf sich nicht reproduzierende arten.

wat'n los, andi, nabu-infiziert? |kopfkrat


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, gar nicht, das ist eine sinnvolle Diskussion:




Sinnvoll für Dich.

Neutral betrachtet und mit Wissen geprüft jedoch völlig frei von selbigem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen *

Mit Schützerwissen meist Du?
Von den spendensammelnden Schützerverbänden?
Da geb ich Dir recht.
;-)))


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*

mal ne dumme Frage, welcher Zustand soll eigentlich mit Schutz erreicht werden?

 Der Urwald zu Beginn der Besiedlung durch den Menschen in Deutschland, die eiszeitliche Graslandschaft ? Späteres?
 Mal bezogen auf die Fläche Deutschlands.

 Ralles  Ergebnisse bei der Erhebungen der Artenvielfalt bei Pilzen und Schmetterlingen setzen doch voraus ( bitte korrigier mich wenn falsch) dass dort irgendwann Kulturlandschaft entstand, sprich z.B. freie Flächen und damit bestimmte landschaftliche Charakteristika, die erst die Entwicklung dieser Vielzahl ermöglichte.
 Bitte nicht mißverstehen, ich habe nichts gegen die Einzelaktionen, nur fehlt irgendwie das generelle Wohin, siehe Eingangsfrage
 Momentan sieht das für mich z.T. so aus- Biber Wiederansiedlung wunderbar- nur wer löst die dadurch entstehenden Probleme? Nur als Beispiel 
 Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Jose schrieb:


> |kopfkrat oops, jetzt wirds aber eng für kormoran-, grundel- und sonstige hasser - und erst die hanta auf sich nicht reproduzierende arten.
> 
> wat'n los, andi, nabu-infiziert? |kopfkrat



Keine Sorge!:m

Ließe man der Natur freien Lauf im Bezug auf den Kormoran, würde die Natur ihn auf ein erträgliches Maß reduzieren sobald die Gewässer leergefressen sind.
Da der Mensch aber zufüttert in Form von Fischbesatz, Zuchtanlagen usw., können wir da lange drauf warten.#t

Dass im Kreislauf der Natur der Stärkere den Schwächeren tötet, zu Nahrungszwecken oder(z.B. im Fall Kormoran) aus Konkurrenzdenken heraus, schließt meine Aussage oben ja nicht aus.

Bezogen auf Arten(wegen der Hanta Frage), die sich nicht selbst erhalten........die verschwinden wieder wenn man aufhört nachzusetzen und der Platz wird wieder von angepassten Arten eingenommen.

Wir müssen viel langfristiger denken als immer nur ein Menschenleben lang. Dann erübrigt sich allerhand Aktionismus.
Allerdings fehlen selbsternannten "Schützervereinen" und ihren Angestellten dann die Existenzgrundlage und -berechtigung.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mal ne dumme Frage, welcher Zustand soll eigentlich mit Schutz erreicht werden?
> 
> Der Urwald zu Beginn der Besiedlung durch den Menschen in Deutschland, die eiszeitliche Graslandschaft ? Späteres?
> Mal bezogen auf die Fläche Deutschlands.
> ...



Wiederansiedlungen sind zum größten Teil völliger Quark. Entweder entstehen dadurch, wie Du ganz richtig schreibst, unlösbare Probleme, oder aber die Lebensräume sind einfach nicht (mehr) geeignet.
Das "wohin" muss sich darauf beziehen, Lebensräume wieder in einen Zustand zu versetzen und diesen zu erhalten, dass sich die Natur dann selber angepasst entwickeln kann. Man mag kaum glauben, wie schnell und erfolgreich sowas ist. Es ist unnötig, ja kontraproduktiv, dort verschwundene Arten wieder ansiedeln zu wollen. Entweder es passt (siehe Wölfe) oder eben nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit Schützerwissen meist Du?
> Von den spendensammelnden Schützerverbänden?
> Da geb ich Dir recht.
> ;-)))



Sagt einer, der zu den desaströsen Anglerverbänden gehört ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*

Ich - nö, ich geh nur als Präsi in den DAFV ;-)))............

Aber bei Biodiversität haben wir halt nen Dissens, so gut wir uns sonst verstehen mögen.

So seh ich das eben:
"Die Natur/das Leben" ist schlicht die ständige Weitergabe des genetischen Codes.

"Der Natur" ist dabei die vielbeschworene Biodiversität komplett wumpe..

Wird sie von "der Natur" benötigt, eröffnen sich neue Nischen, schafft sie sich mehr Diversität.

Reichen 10 Arten für "die Natur", wird sie auch nicht diversifizieren.

 ca. 99,9 % aller bisher auf der Erde lebenden Pflanzen und Tiere sind inzwischen übrigens ausgestorben - hats "die Natur" gejuckt??

Hat sie nicht trotzdem alles heute Existierende hervorbracht?

Warum muss man also "die Natur" schützen, indem man versucht als Mensch, Biodiversität zu erhalten?

Wirds "der Natur" zu doof, ist der Mensch weg und es wird sich schön wieder diversifizieren.

"Biodiversität" ist ein Kampfbegriff und Totschlagargument der spendensammelnden Schützermafia, die wie die Bible Beltler scheinbar die Evolution verleugnet.

PS:
Der Mensch ist Teil der Natur und steht nicht drüber, damit ist das, was die Menschheit anrichtet, eben auch Teil "der Natur"......

Man sollte vielleicht eher Menschen vor den Folgen "der Natur" schützen, als "die Natur" vor den Menschen ;-))))


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wiederansiedlungen sind zum größten Teil völliger Quark. Entweder entstehen dadurch, wie Du ganz richtig schreibst, unlösbare Probleme, oder aber die Lebensräume sind einfach nicht (mehr) geeignet.
> Das "wohin" muss sich darauf beziehen, Lebensräume wieder in einen Zustand zu versetzen und diesen zu erhalten, dass sich die Natur dann selber angepasst entwickeln kann. Man mag kaum glauben, wie schnell und erfolgreich sowas ist. Es ist unnötig, ja kontraproduktiv, dort verschwundene Arten wieder ansiedeln zu wollen. Entweder es passt (siehe Wölfe) oder eben nicht.


 
 Jepp, da ich etwas Servus tv oder n24 gleichzeitig gucke
 (die Eroberer)
 Es kann nur z.B. am Fluss darum gehen , die Nahrung für Fische wieder herzustellen, dann kann auch die Biomasse der Fische wieder zu nehmen. Dass die momentanen Werte stimmen, kann ich nicht glauben.
 Ralle, der Wolf ist m. E. auch nur auf eng begrenzte Räume passend, weiviel davon gibst selbst in Ländern , wie Schweden?
 Gruß A.

 Nu kommt Mobby Dick:q in TV


----------



## Kotzi (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Moin Kotzi,
> 
> ich kenne die verschiedenen Ausrichtungen naturschützerischen Denkens natürlich auch. Wie ich schon schrieb, ist der Prozessschutz dann richtig, wenn man über selbsterhaltungsfähige Biotope spricht. Und das ist fast ausschließlich der Wald. Den kann man sich selbst überlassen und erzielt so automatisch die höchstmögliche Biodiversität dieses Lebensraumes. Für Gewässer, unterhalb des Wasserspiegels, gilt das auch.
> 
> ...




Diese Kenntnis wollte ich dir auch mitnichten absprechen oder sogar belehrend wirken, ich habe lediglich meine Gedanken nieder geschrieben, weil genau dies auch einen Konflikt für mich persönlich darstellt.
Und auch für alle Gebiete die erst durch Nutzung entstanden besteht für mich nicht unbedingt der Drang diese zu erhalten, auch wenn dies in geringerer Artenvielfalt resultieren würde.
Ohne Nutzung kam die Natur auch klar, wird sie auch wieder, es geht nur darum für uns Menschen ein möglichst angenehmes und förderliches Umfeld zu schaffen, anders als anthropozentrisch kann man mmn Naturschutz nicht hinreichend mit größtmöglicher gesellschaftlicher Rückendeckung begründen.
Wie diese Gründe dann aussehen bleibt der Fantasie des begründenden überlassen.

Der allgemeine Grundzustand in Deutschland wäre eh Buchenwald, alles andere ist künstlich aufgehalten, was man jetzt da genau haben will , weswegen auch immer, ist rein menschlich motiviert.

Ich will dir nicht wirklich wiedersprechen, du vertrittst deine Meinung und andere haben andere Meinungen. Man kann halt nur echt nicht sagen das etwas gut ist so wie man es haben will, jedenfals nicht aufs gesamte betrachtet, weil alles überblicken ist für uns einfach unmöglich.

Deswegen ist für mich Naturschutz eigentlich ganz einfach.
Wenn man einen Trend oder eine Entwicklung entdeckt oder vermutet von der man meint das diese für Mensch , Tier, Flora oder Ökosysteme nachteilig ist geht man dagegen mit den Mitteln von denen man meint das die diesen Sachen entgegensteuern. Aber im Naturschutz Sachen zu generalisieren ist meiner Meinung nach der Tod der Glaubwürdigkeit seiner Bemühungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen *



> Aber im Naturschutz Sachen zu generalisieren ist meiner Meinung nach der Tod der Glaubwürdigkeit seiner Bemühungen.


Die Glaubwürdigkeit hat der Naturschutz bzw. seine Verbände schon verloren, als er zur Spendensammelindustrie mutierte......


----------



## Jose (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Glaubwürdigkeit hat der Naturschutz bzw. seine Verbände schon verloren, als er zur Spendensammelindustrie mutierte......



manche haben eine religion, du deine obsession.

soll ja sogar leute geben die meinen, das AB wäre auch nur zur erzielung von werbeeinnahmen da.

da irren sich wohl alle ein bisschen, denn: finanziert werden muss!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen *

So isch ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Diese Kenntnis wollte ich dir auch mitnichten absprechen oder sogar belehrend wirken, ich habe lediglich meine Gedanken nieder geschrieben, weil genau dies auch einen Konflikt für mich persönlich darstellt.
> 
> Hatte ich verstanden und kann ich verstehen. Ich bin auch nicht mit meiner Meinung auf die Welt gekommen, sondern habe Jahrzehnte gebraucht um zu verstehen.
> 
> ...



Es geht nicht ums generalisieren. Es geht darum, dass man eine Basis braucht. Und das können nur intakte Lebensräume sein. Was sich dann dort entwickeln oder bewahren kann, ist wiederum der Natur überlassen.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums generalisieren. Es geht darum, dass man eine Basis braucht. Und das können nur intakte Lebensräume sein. Was sich dann dort entwickeln oder bewahren kann, ist wiederum der Natur überlassen.



Ja, nur wie sieht der intakte Lebensraum aus?
Da kommt irgendwann wieder meine Frage von vorhin, welcher Zeitpunkt soll wieder hergestellt werden.
Wobei die Urform von Elbe oder Rhein eh Quatsch sind-
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*

Und wer entscheidet das, die Frage ist viel wichtiger............

Die spendensammelnde Schützerverbandindustrie???

Na danke.............


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht ums generalisieren. Es geht darum, dass man eine Basis braucht. Und das können nur intakte Lebensräume sein. Was sich dann dort entwickeln oder bewahren kann, ist wiederum der Natur überlassen.



 Ralf, ich denke kaum ein Mensch, kann ich eine Natur bei uns, vor dem Zeitpunkt der Veränderungen durch die Menschen vorstellen. Da wirkten halt Großtiere, die längst im doppelten Sinne gegessen sind. Das war aber halt auch eine Natur die beeinflusst war, nur eben durch andere Tiere.

 Da wird man tatschlich trennen müssen in unbeeinflusste Natur, die wir kaum kennen und die wir auch nicht zurückerhalten werden.

 Mann sollte also schon so vernünftig sein, eine Natur zu fördern, die uns auch Lebensraum gibt und das recht egoistisch Vorteilhaft für den Menschen betrachten.

 Nehmen wir die Wanderfische.
 Da kam einst Die Nahrung aus dem Meer zu uns geschwommen, was sehr praktisch ist.
 Nebenbei brachten sie wichtige Spurenelemente oder Nährstoffe aus dem Meer zurück.
 Für uns in Deutschland war es wohl Nahrung und Jodquelle.
 In anderen Regionen hängen ganze Lebensrume an diesen Transporten.
 Wir sind aber nicht in der Lage nachhaltig zu handeln und so etwas zu schützen oder zu optimieren.
 Darum sperrt man diese Fische (als Eigentum) lieber in Käfige und beschafft ihnen das Futter, später versucht man sie halt möglichst frisch auszuliefern, etwa dorthin zu bringen, wo sie auch von allein hingeschwommen wären. 
 . 
 Man benötigt dafür lediglich zahlreiche Schiffe die zu Fangflotten für die Futterbeschaffung ausgerüstet werden, Netze , Käfige, Medikamente, Kühlhäuser und K.Transporter und vieles mehr. Aber auch der Transportweg muss sichergestellt werden, man benötigt dann Straßen, also eben auch Wasserstraßen, die einst Flüsse waren
 Man benötigt ungleich mehr Energie, die möglicherweise von Wasserkraftwerken erzeugt wird.
 Das ist dann die Industrialisierung, der Fortschritt halt, der immer auch neue Probleme erschafft.
 Eigentlich verschieben wir die Probleme lediglich stetig weiter.
 Heute muss man schon beobachten, das schon das Futter überfischt wird. Was sicher geregelt werden *sollte*.

 Das ist jetzt schon fast philosophisch, ist aber wie die Sache mit dem Paradies, es war alles da und wer sich eben nicht beschränken kann, muss halt für immer arbeiten.

 Wir sind halt zu doof, etwas vernünftig zu regeln.

 Aber ich denke, es ist unsere Verantwortung, späteren Generationen, wenigstens die Möglichkeit zu hinterlassen das dann vernünftiger zu regeln.
 Möglichweise hilft ihnen da jede erhaltene Art weiter, die die Natur in Millionen Jahren optimiert hat.

 Denn schon die Enkel heutiger Kinder, werden mit Rohstoffen und Energie ganz anders umgehen müssen, auch wenn die Bevölkerung nicht mehr wächst.
 Wir leben halt heute auf Pump, eine Blase wenn immer mehr immer mehr wollen, die wird vielfach platzen das ist sicher.


 Wer die Natur, lediglich um Ihrer selbst erhalten will, sollte gar noch mehr fordern.

 Es würde mich gar nicht wundern, wenn unsere Generation mal als düstere Zeit der Verbrechen betrachtet würde, da wird das Dritte Reich längst vergessen sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ja, nur wie sieht der intakte Lebensraum aus?
> Da kommt irgendwann wieder meine Frage von vorhin, welcher Zeitpunkt soll wieder hergestellt werden.
> Wobei die Urform von Elbe oder Rhein eh Quatsch sind-
> Gruß A.





BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ralf, ich denke kaum ein Mensch, kann ich eine Natur bei uns, vor dem Zeitpunkt der Veränderungen durch die Menschen vorstellen.




Sorry, aber lest Ihr beide, was ich schreibe?

Ziel ist der letzte bekannte und *wiederherstellbare* Zustand größter Biodiversität. Und das ist für jeden Biotop gesondert zu betrachten.

Wiederherstellbar ist z.B. das beweiden von Heidegebieten durch Schafe oder Ziegen, das regelmäßige Mähen von nährstoffreichen Brachwiesen incl. entfernung des Schnittgutes, Das freihalten von Büschen und Bäumen auf Trockenrasengebieten, etc.pp.

Es geht *nicht* um prähistorische Zustände.


----------



## angler1996 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*

Manchmal:m

 warum gerade auf diesen Stand ?  Ironie: Miriquidi ( Urform Wald im Erzgebirge) fetzt doch auch
 Gruß A.


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*

Doch, doch, gelesen und verstanden.
 Hab dich halt als Aufhänger missbraucht.:m

 Klar der Einzelfall entscheidet, Vielfältigkeit und Struktur schafft halt viele Habitate.

 Ist Dier aber klar das dieser Zustand der früheren Nutzung wahrscheinlich, dem viel früheren sehr viel näher kommt als es dichte Wälder wären ? 

 Ich hab´s schon wieder getan, 
 Du wirst es wissen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Manchmal:m
> 
> warum gerade auf diesen Stand ?  Ironie: Miriquidi ( Urform Wald im Erzgebirge) fetzt doch auch
> Gruß A.



Jo, aber wir wollen keine Elfen und Trolle wiederansiedeln.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Doch, doch, gelesen und verstanden.
> Hab dich halt als Aufhänger missbraucht.:m
> 
> Klar der Einzelfall entscheidet, Vielfältigkeit und Struktur schafft halt viele Habitate.
> ...



Jein. Plump gesagt: Treib fünf Kühe auf ne fette Brachwiese und lass die dort den Sommer über grasen, dann verzehntfacht sich die Artengemeinschaft (exclusive Kühe). 

Der Motor der Evolution ist nicht Überfluss, sondern Mangel. Mangel schafft man durch sanfte Nutzung.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*

Bei Streuobstwiesen und alten, traditionellen Weinbergen mit grobmotorischen Steinmauern funzt das offenbar genauso.

Nimmer normal, wieviel verschiedene Viecher man da sieht. Zumeist sehr kleine, aber echt interessante (z. B. Eidechsen auf Weinbergmauern, alle möglichen Hummeln usw.).

Die siedeln sich da ganz von selber an - man muss nur in Ruhe weiterweinbergen bzw. -obstwiesen nach alter Väter Sitte.

Da haben dann alle was von - der Mensch hat was Leckeres zum Reinlöten (ob nu Äpfel oder Wein), die Viecher was zum Wohnen und Fressen. Alle zufrieden und das im friedlichen, direkten Neben- bzw. Miteinander.

Geht also offenbar allerbestens ohne Komplett-Aussperrung. Die umgekehrte Pol-Pot-Nummer ist also vollkommen unnötig.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jein. Plump gesagt: Treib fünf Kühe auf ne fette Brachwiese und lass die dort den Sommer über grasen, dann verzehntfacht sich die Artengemeinschaft (exclusive Kühe).
> 
> Der Motor der Evolution ist nicht Überfluss, sondern Mangel. Mangel schafft man durch sanfte Nutzung.


 
 Wobei es so etwas wie Kühe noch nicht so lange gibt.
 Also war einst dichter Wald ?
 Es hätte halt Wisent, Ur, Wildpferd, Hirsch, Nashorn und Mammut gegeben.
 Gemeinsam mit Biber und Co, hätten sie Bäume recht gut ausgedünnt und Strukturen geschaffen.
 Also ähnlich der alten Weidewirtschaft.

 Im dichten Wald, wächst halt nicht mehr viel anderes.:q
 Grasland ernährt auch viel mehr Getier.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bei Streuobstwiesen und alten, traditionellen Weinbergen mit grobmotorischen Steinmauern funzt das offenbar genauso.
> 
> Nimmer normal, wieviel verschiedene Viecher man da sieht. Zumeist sehr kleine, aber echt interessante (z. B. Eidechsen auf Weinbergmauern, alle möglichen Hummeln usw.).
> 
> ...



Haargenau so sieht es aus.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wobei es so etwas wie Kühe noch nicht so lange gibt.
> Also war einst dichter Wald ?
> 
> Ganz einst war flüssiges Magma|supergri
> ...



Wir müssen und können nicht in die Vor-Kuh-Zeit zurück. Ist auch gar nicht notwendig. Siehe den vorherigen Beitrag von Pisch-Hirsch.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Braucht die Natur mehr Schutz, oder muss jeder Mensch sich frei entfalten dürfen*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wir müssen und können nicht in die Vor-Kuh-Zeit zurück. Ist auch gar nicht notwendig. Siehe den vorherigen Beitrag von Pisch-Hirsch.



Das habe ich auch gar nicht geschrieben.
Würde ja auch gar nicht gehen, weil die das Ökosystem prägenden Tiere längst ausstarben/gegessen sind.
Dein Beispiel bringt halt einen recht ähnlichen Lebensraum hervor. Der eben nicht der monotone Wald, Wiese oder Acker ist.
Das es überhaupt Arten gibt, die erst aufkommen, wenn so etwas mit Vieh, unterhalten wird, ist ja schon ein Hinweis, das da sonst etwas fehlt.
Die Artentwicklungen sind ja viel älter als solche Bewirtschaftungsformen.
Die Arten entwickelten sich halt zu Zeiten wo es noch keine Hausrinder gab, aber es gab eben die ausgestorbenen Tiere noch.
Das mit der Magma ist recht unpassend, viele der Arten waren am Ende der Letzten Eiszeit ja noch vorhanden.
Einige Arten verschwanden erst, vor sehr kurzer Zeit.
Wobei wir eben *nur* von weniger als 10 000 Jahren oder Jahrhunderten schreiben.
Also Zeiträumen, seit dem sich Menschen kaum noch veränderten.


----------

